# Coconut Oil?



## Xphyra (Aug 12, 2014)

I might be starting to use coconut oil on my hair soon as a hair treatment, is it safe for cockatiels? (aka, if he jumps on my head, or preens a hair, would it be unsafe for the cockatiel to be around?) As far as I know the coconut oil is unrefined, so no additives. If anyone has any experience or knowledge about it please let me know


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Coconut water is often fed to baby chicks for hydration. It wasn't a big leap to find a site recommending coconut oil to pet birds either:

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...0/02/10/complete-nutrition-for-pet-birds.aspx


----------



## Xphyra (Aug 12, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> Coconut water is often fed to baby chicks for hydration. It wasn't a big leap to find a site recommending coconut oil to pet birds either:
> 
> http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...0/02/10/complete-nutrition-for-pet-birds.aspx


That's good to know! Thank you very much


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

You can use Coconut oil in their foods too. Humans eat healthy fats like vegetable fats to help them lose fat. I think it would work the same in 'tiels, along with improving their feathers, it would help prevent cardiovascular problems and heart disease. I use both coconut oil and red palm oil in Kiwi's baked foods and pellets and her flaky beak was gone. Just like the article said.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Coconut oil has its uses, but data doesn't support its use for preventing heart disease.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/coconut-oil-and-health

A friend posted something about it on my Facebook page a while back. In countries where coconuts are harvested and therefore part of the local diet, heart disease rates are actually higher.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I've read that it is the opposite? 
That heart disease is absent in coconut eating populations.
http://www.pca.da.gov.ph/heartdisease.php
http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/article10132.htm

From that article I also think that the saturated fat intake should be limited, or it wouldn't have many benefits. Though I believe in moderation it is a healthy fat. I'm not so sure about the fact that some doctors believe fat should be a huge part of our diet, but it is good for your heart. With our 'tiels though I think moderation is good.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/05/31/coconut-oil-for-healthy-heart.aspx

I'm also interested in the fact that it can destroy gram-negative bacteria (found in saliva T_T) as Kiwi will sometimes pop out of nowhere and try and eat my soup. She's so determined and so quick about it!
We need saturated fats to help prevent things like heart disease. There are two types of LDL small and large, which have been discovered, and coconut oil is part of the large LDL group that does not contribute to heart disease when consumed. Along with exercise and dark green veggies and vitamin K2 foods (ex: egg yolk) for healthy arteries (http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...11Z1-NonBuyer&et_cid=DM64741&et_rid=801719816) I think coconut oil can benefit in moderation for heart health. 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/06/23/butter-trans-fat.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../saturated-fat-cholesterol-heart-disease.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/05/11/cholesterol-trans-fats.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-and-saturated-fats-can-make-you-healthy.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/11/04/saturated-fat-intake.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ed-fat-is-not-the-cause-of-heart-disease.aspx
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ol-and-lowers-abdominal-obesity-in-women.aspx
http://www.naturalhealthstrategies.com/heart-disease-prevention.html
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...nut-oil-slim-your-waist-size-in-one-week.aspx

Other articles on coconut oil of interest:
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a.../saturated-fat-cholesterol-heart-disease.aspx
http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/article10132.htm
http://www.doctoroz.com/article/surprising-health-benefits-coconut-oil
http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/he...-does-coconut-oil-affect-cholesterol?page=all
https://www.pritikin.com/your-healt...ng-right/1790-is-coconut-oil-bad-for-you.html

Sorry it is so long, but it was a chance to post about coconut oil. :rofl: *hides*


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words:









The article can be read at the following link:

http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-coconut.html


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm interesting thread...
I usually wash the oil off or wear a cap when the birds are out and I have oil in my hair..just to be safe.
I use almond oil though..which should be pretty safe


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That is an interesting link Darkel! I think eating a lot of coconut oil would be unhealthy, but a bit is ok. 

Kiwi only gets a bit of either coconut oil, coconut flakes, nuts, or red palm fruit oil for fats. I like to switch it up because she gets bored easily. She'll get 0.1 ml of red palm or coconut weekly on her food, or every few days if her skin is dry. She may get less because she wont eat it all and if you measure it in a syringe it turns out to be less. :lol:
I like to rub a little coconut oil on her feet to help with the dryness and she will preen a bit off. Her vet said she didn't have enough fat in her diet and that was the way to go. Though moderation is the key I think since the Cockatiel diet doesn't include a lot of fat. Just the necessary amount to help improve their skin, feathers, and overall body health.


----------

